# Scented pinecone recipe



## Cathy8 (Nov 17, 2006)

I just found this recipe and thought I'd share. Could be a fun Christmas project. 

*Scented Pinecones
*
These make wonderful room fresheners. Can be placed on decorative plates and bowls or in pretty gift baskets and set around a room to freshen the air.

What You Need

    * Pinecones
    * Candle Scents, Perfume Fragrance Oils or Essential Oils
    * Ice Cream Pail 

Place your pinecones in a plastic ice cream bucket and add several drops of perfume fragrance oil or essential oil. Mix carefully to disperse fragrance. Cover and let sit for a few days to allow the mixture to "marinate".


----------



## Bethxxxx (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks! I love the cinnamon scented ones. I always buy a bag of those for my home, but this year I'll make them myself instead!


----------



## georgiastray (Jul 6, 2008)

Pinecones dipped in scented & colored candle wax (a couple of coats, let dry between each coat) make a very pretty centerpiece when put into a bowl. I also use them for 'filling in' my Christmas gift baskets.


----------

